# Βιβλιοκριτική Νίκου Κωνσταντινίδη



## dharvatis (May 10, 2013)

Δεν είναι τυχαία ο αγαπημένος δημοσιογράφος του Αντώνη Κανάκη! Μπείτε και διαβάστε οπωσκαιδήποτε :lol::lol::lol:

http://luben.tv/blogs/16338/


----------



## SBE (May 10, 2013)

Από γλωσσολογική άποψη ξεχωρίζει το "με έβαλαν προστήματα", αλλά πιο πολύ γέλασα με τη ποινή του όταν κατηγορήθηκε για λιποταξία: _με εβαλαν σε δωμάτιο με αλλοδαπούς_.


----------

